# neues "Monitor-Setup" -> 4K, WQHD oder HD (Dual-Monitor)



## Pash0r (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe momentan einen NEC MultiSync EA274WMi und bin wirklich zufrieden damit. 
Leider ist das Arbeiten an dem Gerät doch recht anstrengend weil ich einfach zu nah dran sitze (zirka 50cm). Darüber habe ich mir beim Kauf gar keine Gedanken gemacht  

Was den Monitor bei mir angeht benötige ich einen absoluter Allrounder (Office, Multimedia, Gaming und Fotobearbeitung (semi)) und das ist der NEC eigentlich...

Ein 27 Zoll Gerät ist wirklich toll, aber ich tendiere eher zum Dual-Monitor-Setup auch wenn sich mit einem 27 Zoll in WQHD schon viel machen lässt  

Nun schaue ich schon seit einiger Zeit nach einer anderen Lösung und komme aber nicht wirklich weiter. Daher wollte ich euch mal fragen was ihr momentan so im Einsatz habe und aktuell empfehlen würdet...
Ich habe mir folgende Gedanken gemacht:

1) Der *4k* Bereich macht aktuell keinen Sinn, da warte ich eher noch 2 Jahre bis die passende Hardware in einem bezahlbaren Bereich angekommen ist...

2) 27Zoll in *WQHD* finde ich nicht schlecht, allerdings nur mit dem passenden Sitzabstand... Dafür müsste ich einen neuen Schreibtisch/Arbeitsplatte kaufen, was aber auch eine Option wäre, wenn 27 Zoll in WQHD momentan den besten Kompromiss darstellt.

3) *Dual-Monitor-Setup* macht für mich nur in 24 Zoll Sinn muss ich sagen. Ich denke im 24 Zoll Bereich würde ich am ehesten zu 16:10 in FullHD tendieren oder was denkt ihr? Hier sehen die neuen Eizo FlexScan EV2455 (-> https://geizhals.at/de/eizo-flexscan-ev2455-schwarz-ev2455-bk-a1174665.html interessant aus aber sie sind auch sehr teuer  
Der Dell U2515H (-> https://geizhals.at/de/dell-ultrasharp-u2515h-210-adzg-a1212071.html) wäre auch eine Option für dieses Setup allerdings wäre er auch in WQHD...

Ich bin wirklich gespannt auf eure Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen und bedanke mich schon einmal bei jedem der sich hier beteiligt.

Beste Grüße,
Pash


----------



## JoM79 (16. Januar 2015)

Bei dem Sitzabstand und da du viel damit arbeiten willst wäre der Eizo EV2455 auf jeden Fall sehr gut. 
Allerdings weiss ich nicht mehr, wie es da mit der Skalierung aussieht bei 16:9 Inhalten. 
Wenn FHD und 16:9 reicht, wäre der Dell U2414H auch sehr gut.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Januar 2015)

Ein 21:9 Monitor mit 3440x1440 wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Für was werden die Monitor(e) hauptsächlich eingesetzt?


----------



## Combi (16. Januar 2015)

vor allem...was für ne hardware hast du?
mit ner gtx750 brauchst du erst gar nicht dran denken..
die hardware muss es schaffen und dein budget..


----------



## Pash0r (16. Januar 2015)

Budget sollte sich unter 800 Euro (zirka) abspielen...
Hardware können wir außen vor lassen. Habe ein MSI Z97 Gaming7 + I7-4790K + 2400Mhz Rams usw.
Die Grafikkarte ist momentan eine MSI GTX770. Ich muss allerdings sagen das die Graka bei mir recht "flexibel" ist  Wenn die neuen 300er von AMD rauskommen und sich der Markt "eingependelt" hat werde ich wohl mal wieder upgraden...

Primär geht es mir erst einmal darum WELCHE der o.g. Setups ihr so fahrt und warum (eure Erfahrungen & Empfehlungen sind mir dabei vor allem wichtig)...


----------



## JoM79 (16. Januar 2015)

Bei 50cm kannst du 27" halt so ziemlich vergesse, da bist du nur am Kopf bewegen. 
Wenn du viel mit Dokumenten arbeitest, würde ich halt auf 2x16:10 gehen.


----------



## Pash0r (16. Januar 2015)

Und dann nur FullHD oder eher so eine Lösung wie mit den 25Zoll Dells in WQHD? 

Ich muss gestehen ich kann das nicht genau einschätzen, ob sich 2x 16:10 in FullHD noch "lohnen". Wenn man beispielsweise 2 x Eizo FlexScan EV2455 sind schon eine Stange Geld


----------



## JoM79 (16. Januar 2015)

Die haben ja 1920x1200,dh in der Höhe hast du mehr Arbeitsfläche. 
Zwei von Dell U2515H sind ja auch nicht billiger, aber bieten ja nochmal ne Ecke mehr Platz.


----------



## Pash0r (16. Januar 2015)

Ich frage mal so: 
Wenn ihr sagen wir 800-1000 Euro Budget hättet, was würdet ihr euch aktuell für ein "Monitor-Setup" kaufen  ?


----------



## VWGT (16. Januar 2015)

ArrayBegründung es kommen immer mehr Games die auf 21;9 laufen und beim arbeiten halt das deutliche mehr an Fläche. Und weniger Leistungsbedarf als UHD


----------



## JoM79 (16. Januar 2015)

Ja und das Gegenargument ist ganz eindeutig, das die zu lahm sind.
Ausgehend vom Inputlag und Schaltzeiten des 34UM65 und die im Vergleich zum LG und AOC.
Ich habe bei BF4, CoD und Borderlands das kalte Grauen gekriegt.
Bei Rolenspielen sind die super, aber für Shooter, für mich zumindest, nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Pash0r (17. Januar 2015)

JoM79: Welchen Monitor hast du denn im Einsatz?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2015)

Im Moment den BenQ XL2430T, aber habe auch noch einen Eizo FG2421 hier stehen.


----------



## VWGT (17. Januar 2015)

Jom hast du schon jeden der drei genannten Monitore getestet?


----------



## Icedaft (17. Januar 2015)

Erstmal einen neuen Schreibtisch mitmindestens  75 bis 100cm Sitzabstand besorgen, das ist ja ein Krampf bei 50cm.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2015)

VWGT schrieb:


> Jom hast du schon jeden der drei genannten Monitore getestet?



Wenn du deine drei genannten meinst, dann nein.
Habe aber schon geschrieben wie ich das sehe, was aber auch rein subjektiv ist.
Hatte schon ein paar Monitore hier und so extrem wie beim LG 34UM65 ist mir noch nie ein ruckeln aufgefallen.
Ich habe bei BF4 eine Woche gebraucht um mich einigermassen dran zu gewöhnen, aber am Ende habe ich ihn doch verkauft.
Hatte vorher den Eizo FS2434 und da der Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120Hz bei weitem nicht so extrem.


----------



## VWGT (20. Januar 2015)

Aber da der Samsung noch nicht draussen ist kann man ja noch garnicht sagen wie der ist also ist es eine subjektive Aussage zu sagen das alle drei langsam sind


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2015)

VWGT schrieb:


> Aber da der Samsung noch nicht draussen ist kann man ja noch garnicht sagen wie der ist also ist es eine subjektive Aussage zu sagen das alle drei langsam sind





JoM79 schrieb:


> Habe aber schon geschrieben wie ich das sehe, was aber auch rein subjektiv ist.


Wie schon gesagt.


----------



## Pash0r (20. Januar 2015)

Ich tendiere auch eher zu einem Dual-Monitor-Setup muss ich gestehen...

Ich denke ich werde das mal mit 2x Dell U2515H oder 2x Eizo FlexScan EV2455 ausprobieren. 
Wenn ich es mit dem aktuellen Schreibtisch gar nicht gestellt bekomme kaufe ich noch einen   Ergotron (Ergotron 45-248-026 LX Doppelschirmlösung für Tischmontage) dazu


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (20. Januar 2015)

Würde hier meine Frage auch einfach mal reinwerfen:

Aktuell habe ich einen 24" FHD 60Hz Monitor und würde gerne erweitern/verbessern.
Aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich mir einen 2. 24" FHD ODER einen 27"/32" 120 Hz Monitor holen soll.

Anwendungsbereich wäre eigendlich alles von Office über Videoschnitt bis Gaming. (Aber Hauptsächlich Gaming)

Jetzt die Frage: was ist besser bzw. Zukunftssicherer.
Beim 27"/32" stellt sich auch noch die frage ob FHD oder WQHD (4K kommt bei meiner Hardware nicht in Frage)
und die frage ob 16:9 oder 21:9. (Hab noch keine Erfahrungen mit 21:9)


----------



## Pash0r (20. Januar 2015)

Also 27/32 in FullHD würde ich definitiv nicht mehr kaufen...
Also ich kann dir nur raten achte auf deinen Sitzabstand was die Monitorgröße angeht. 
"Größer ist immer besser" gilt hier nicht


----------

